

Acquine: Aesthetic Quality Inference Engine - blogimus
http://acquine.alipr.com/

======
abossy
This is really interesting. Apparently, they are learning what artistic
characteristics of a photo defines "aesthetically pleasing" by using the
ratings on photo.net as a training set. They can thus apply these
characteristics to new photos to rate their quality.

They are currently designed to support only color professional photographs. I
wonder how this would fare for other types of art. I uploaded the Mona Lisa,
for example, and it was ranked very poorly.

Kudos to the professor leading the project for using Weebly:
<http://ritendra.weebly.com/>

